# any tips for pains in your chest



## Duce94 (Aug 11, 2002)

I am kinda new to all of this. This is the second time this has acted up and the last time I ended up in the emergency room. And today it acted up with a real bad case of my acid reflux. I have tryed the malox and it don't seem to help. Anyone got any tips for me for when my hiatal hernia acts up with a pain in my chest next to my heart?


----------



## Jleigh (Dec 8, 2000)

I don't know much about Hiatal Hernia's so I can't offer help there, I'm sorry.Are you sure it's the HH that is causing your pain? When did your pain start? Have you had your heart checked?


----------



## Duce94 (Aug 11, 2002)

To be honest with you, I am really not sure if its my hiatel hurnia. That is just what my doc told me. I thought it was more the bentyl and i am staying off that now. I haven't had my heart checked "stress" wise or anything but i am only 26 and was always very active. My doc has set me up for another test called a Esophageal Manometry and a 24 hr Ambulartory PH test. They are both done at the same time. They shove a tube down your throat while u are awake. Then they take that one out and shove another tube up your nose and down your throat and hook it up to a monitor and they send u home for 24 HR and are sapose to do your normal day stuff. Then come back the next day and have it removed. I am not looking forward to that test but I want everything resolved soon. I was talking to a nurse friend of mine and they where saying that it could be that i am overly medicated too because i noticed a dry throat before my chest pains and no matter what i do it don't go away. The other day when i started getting the dry throat thou i ate some pepperoni and the dry throat went away. So i don't know what to really do right now. I don't have no IBS medication untill i see the doc in 2 weeks and i hope this test tells us something next week. Because this has really been hard on me and i don't know what to think anymore


----------



## Jleigh (Dec 8, 2000)

I had an Esophageal Manometry a few months ago. My results were of normal range. We were checking for Esophagus spasms. My GI did not order the 24 hour PH test. I kinda wish she had now because I would have it over with and I would probably know if I have GERD for sure or not. My problem is that my pain is so sporadic that we never know when it will happen so I could've had to go through the 24 hour thing for nothing. Pepto Bismol makes the pain stop most of the time but acid reducing meds do not help at all. Very confusing.26 is pretty young for heart problems but it could happen. Does anything like that run in your family? I think it is really good that you are having some tests done. They are not fun but just getting some answers will help you feel better I think.I don't take any meds for my IBS now. I eat a fiber cereal in the morning and take calcium twice a day and that is it. When I have the pain start up, I drink water, walk around and sometimes take Pepto.Keep us posted on your test results. If you want to know anything about the Manometry, just let me know and I will fill you in.Take Care


----------



## Duce94 (Aug 11, 2002)

no i don't have those problems in my family at all. As a matter infact i am the first to have anything like this in my famly. Acid reflux and all. I am glad i am having the test done to because i am going crazy with everything i would like something to be resolved. I just got diagnosed with IBS-C about 3 months now and i am still trying to figure out what really bothers me and how to deal with it. I haven't worked for about 2 years now but doing what i can. Thank god i still live with my family. But i will keep in touch. I haven't really posted much on this web site but have been reading and learning alot. Which has been very releaving to know that other people have the same experiences i am going through.


----------

